# Lensflare - [Blendenflecke]



## NGen (8. Mai 2002)

*habs vergessen *

wie macht ma bei photoshop lens flare fx farbig? bei corel is es ja easy, bei photoshop hab ichs vergessen 

thx schonmal


----------



## Mythos007 (8. Mai 2002)

Benutz das HANDBUCH !!!

Filter => Rendering-Filter => Blendenflecke

Bis dann dann Mythos


----------



## NGen (9. Mai 2002)

*ähm*

*hust* wollt eigentlich wissen wie man die dinger farbig macht (siehe oben).. wie man die so hinkriegt weiss ich au.. trotzdem danke *fg*

cya


----------



## drash (9. Mai 2002)

also ich denke mal, wenn du blendenflecke benutzt sollte wohl der hintergrund sicher schwarz sein. dann drück doch einfach ctrl+U!!


----------



## NGen (9. Mai 2002)

*fine*

.. gut bei schwarzem bg.. hat nur den nachteil, dass bei nem normalen pic alles dann diese farbe annimmt.. mmh.. wer corel hat kann vielei nachvollziehen was ich mein, da kann man direkt bei render-lens flare die farbe der reflexion einstellen.. zur not mach ich das auch damit aber ich weiß eben, dass es auch mit photoshop funzt 

thx thx 

*blubb*


----------



## freekazoid (9. Mai 2002)

heyhoi ngen

also ich hab' da spontan ne idee und zwar:
neue ebene machen über dem 'lens flare'-teil. diese mit der gewünschten farbe füllen und auf den ebenenmodus 'farbe' setzen.
die farbebene per [ctrl+e] mit der lensflare-ebene zusammenfügen.
et voilä ?


----------



## drash (9. Mai 2002)

dann wird aber auch wieder die ganze ebene gefärbt, wenn noch etwas anderes auf dieser ebene ist. dann kann ja gleich ctrl+U anwenden, geht viel schneller und bewirkt das gleiche!!


----------



## kasi (9. Mai 2002)

wie wäre es denn die Corelfilter in Photoshop zu integrieren?
Ich glaub das problem ist das falsche Filterformat.
Oder gibt es vielleicht einen Emulator?


----------



## NGen (9. Mai 2002)

nich schlecht, hab ich aber schon durch.. man kann auf ner neuen ebene kein lensflare fx machen, weil se leer is *g*
aba thnX thnX


----------



## Jedrzej (9. Mai 2002)

Man kann es trotzdem auf einer "leeren" Ebene machen, nämlich so:
Ebene -> Neue Ebene | bis hier kein Problem 
jetzt : Bei Modus auf negativ Multiplizieren stellen und das Häckchen bei dem Satz unter dem Auswahlbereich anklicken.
Jetzt müsste es gehen (bei mir gehts jedenfalls).


----------



## NGen (10. Mai 2002)

*ähm*

weißt du zufällig wie das bei der us version heißt? find da nix mit negative bla.. 

thx


----------



## Mythos007 (10. Mai 2002)

Guckst Du *hier* und nun mach ich dicht ...


----------



## NGen (13. Mai 2002)

*unklarheit | LensFlare (Jedrzej)*

alzoo:

zitat,

Man kann es trotzdem auf einer "leeren" Ebene machen, nämlich so: 
Ebene -> Neue Ebene | bis hier kein Problem  
jetzt : Bei Modus auf negativ Multiplizieren stellen und das Häckchen bei dem Satz unter dem Auswahlbereich anklicken. 
Jetzt müsste es gehen (bei mir gehts jedenfalls).

zitat ende.

der beitrag wo ich ne frage zu lens flares einfärben hatte wurde leider geschlossen (vielen dank an dieser stelle an Mythos007)

jedenfalls.. das mit der ebene un dem negativ multiplizieren hab ich hinbekommen (nochmal dank an dieser stelle an Mythos007, diesmal echt)

das heißt in da us version screen, egal.. aber das mit dem satz wo n haken hin soll hab ich nich gefunden 

kannste plz nommal explainen? 

ThnX


----------



## Jedrzej (14. Mai 2002)

*Satz*

der satz lautet:

"Mit der neutralen Farbe für den Modus "negativ multiplizieren" füllen(Schwarz)"

und vor diesem Satz ist ein FEld in das man ein Häckchen setzen kann, dass setzt man und es klappt....







__________________
http://www.Jay-Bee.de .vu

edit:
ups sorry, sah nicht dass der andere Beitrag schon geschlossen war..... könnte evtl ein Moderator diesen Beitrag zum LensFlare Thema verschieben, da er eigentlich dafür gedacht war.(bin noch neu hier  )


----------



## Maxible (14. Mai 2002)

aja! --'

Haste zufällig auf neuer Thread statt antworten gedrückt?


----------



## Mythos007 (14. Mai 2002)

Chellaz NGen,
chellaz Jedrzej,

nehmt euch doch bitte mal ein wenig mehr zeit für eure
Postings, denn die Tippfehler erschweren ungemein die
verständlichkeit ... Vielen Dank - bis dann dann Mythos

N.S.: @ Maxible - Vielen Dank für das Bild !


----------

